# Windows XP rises from the grave: Simple hack gives you five more



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ple-hack-gives-you-five-more-years-of-updates


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ple-hack-gives-you-five-more-years-of-updates


I like what the article says in the middle.

*In short, you use the updates at your own risk.*

Does not give a person that warm and fuzzy feeling now does it?


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello AK
I have a simple maybe question for you?
How can I put a picture of self into my ID on this system?
BTY I am still using a Widows XP system and back that with Windows 7.
Liked your horse in the house pictures. 
I have to worry more at current site about goats in the house.
Because I am encouraging them to stick around camp and come to call.
Yes, it is a mixed blessing.
BTY: Yes,That is a NYPD Cap. I did some Mounted Unit Training for them a few years ago With one of my Purebred Arabians as Lead horse. 
They like big horses for duty horses but we always had fun showing them the little Arab could do everything and more than their big horses. 
Happy Trails
hihobaron


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Why house goats behave very nicely....I have two. Talk about fresh milk in one coffee.... here the saying one squeeze or two.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

hihobaron said:


> How can I put a picture of self into my ID on this system?


Sounds like you're asking about an avatar; the little image next to usernames in posts. To do that click the User CP link at the top, then click Edit Avatar on the left.


----------

